# Effect of IMF on Irish bank structure?



## inver (19 Nov 2010)

Alot of emphasis has been placed on the inevitable cuts in staff/salaries etc. in the public sector, not to mention tax hikes which are likely as a result of the IMF bail-out, but will there be a similiar effect (staff cuts/pay cuts) in the banking sector, given that most of this is now nationalised?

With the exception of Halifax employees, it appears to be that banking employees are the only section who have actually escaped mandatory job-cuts/pay cuts.

Would the IMF enforce a bank sell-off or mergers?


----------



## majee (19 Nov 2010)

from what I've read in todays indo or examiner (can't remember which) the merger option with job losses are quite possible.


----------



## aristotle (19 Nov 2010)

Job losses are inevitable, it can't be any other way.


----------



## shnaek (19 Nov 2010)

Our international reputation is in ruins. Check this picture of the IMF walking past the begger on the street:
http://twitpic.com/385fon


----------



## Conan (19 Nov 2010)

But he looks like a "foreign" begger.


----------



## Tigersgone (20 Nov 2010)

*The weakest bank in the state to shed jobs*

AIB is looking at being taken over and managed properly by another larger reputable institution, trouble is, none of these exist in Ireland. So it will  a foreign bank, possibly UK or Spanish based, followed by massive redundancies.


----------



## croker (21 Nov 2010)

The idea is to make the banks smaller which would imply less employees.


----------



## Tigersgone (21 Nov 2010)

| should rephrase my comment, it is the IMF who are currently lookng at the AIB, a bank they now regard as a non player in Irelands future banking system, and a bank that could easily be lost and taken over by other more serious financial institutions in todays arena.
The AIB is no longer regarded as an attractive asset in the country, infact here in Europe it has become another poorly managed basket case.


----------



## marti18 (21 Nov 2010)

shnaek said:


> Our international reputation is in ruins. Check this picture of the IMF walking past the begger on the street:
> http://twitpic.com/385fon


 

very very funny.......more than likely hell be the last person in this country to be in that situation the fat B. and by the looks of things he aint exactly starving- could do with losing 2-3stone


----------



## The_Banker (23 Nov 2010)

Over all what kind of stragety do people see the IMF employing?

IL&P has a banking division that is worthless but it seems to have a strong Life arm (at least to my untrained eye). Now with the arrival of the EU/IMF is the proposed PTSB and EBS merger gone?
What would the IMF do with Anglo and INBS that isn't already being done if they are not prepared to burn bondholders?
BOI seemed like a viable bank 6 months ago but with the exit of cash in the last few months (rumoured €10 Billion) is the bank viable now.

The whole lot seem like a basket case to me.


----------



## fender64 (23 Nov 2010)

Conan said:


> But he looks like a "foreign" begger.


 
The way things are going....We will all be foreign.


----------



## Sunny (23 Nov 2010)

BOI is the only viable bank. Wouldn't be surprised to see an AIB/BOI merger with sell off of branches etc to a second banking force (TSB, EBS). Anglo and Irish Nationwide are finished. So you would have two main domestic banking groups and the foreign banks here. Credit Unions will be reformed and given a bigger role as well. 

Just guess work. Either way, lots of job losses.


----------

